# Trap and Skeet Tournament Fundraiser



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Mark Holland,Candidate for Constable Pct#4 in Matagorda County will be having a fundraiser Trap and Skeet tournament at the Bay City Gun Club in Markham Texas on October 29, 2011. Tournament starts at 8am until 2pm. Lewis scoring class will be used. 25 rounds of skeet and 25 rounds of trap. $80 a team to enter, 2 person teams. Re-shoots are $40 a team for prizes only. There is also a raffle with tickets on sale now for $25 a square for the folllowing items: 

1. Beretta Mod 3901 12 gauge shotgun-$700 value
2. Benelli Supernova 12 gauge shotgun in realtree max4 camo-$600 value

Only 100 tickets will be sold and need not be present to win. Will be drawn the day of the tournament.

Anyone needing to purchase squares can send me a p.m and I will coordinate payment.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Revised*

We changed a few things for the skeet and trap shoot.

*Prizes for the Skeet and Trap Shoot:*

1st place Class A - Beretta Mod 3901 12 gauge auto shotgun-$700 value

1st place Class B- Benelli Supernova 12 gauge -$600 value

1st place Class C- Half Day guided bay fishing trip with Capt. Scott Reeh in Matagorda Bay, Assault the Salt Guide Service-$400 value

Prizes for 2nd and 3rd places in each class

*Re-Shoots are for the following prizes:*

Lamco Road Deer Feeder- $300 value

Half Day guided fishing trip with Capt.Tommy Alexander in Matagorda Bay, Tommys Guide Service- $400 value

Half Day guided fishing trip with Capt.Mike Kubecka in Matagorda Bay- Reel Rush Charters

Yeti 50 quart Cooler

More to come........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Address*

Here is the address for the Bay City Gun Club:

Bay City Gun Club 1499 FM 2431
Markham, TX


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Map to the Gun Club*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming up this Saturday


----------

